# Anyone taking pregnacare?



## hayley352

is anyone taking pregnacare? I have just been taking folic acid since trying to concieve but i debating whether to start taking these as they have all the vitamins in you need. I do not eat alot of fruit so i know my vitamin c is low and i previoulsy have had a low iron count.

What do you all think?


----------



## dan-o

I've been taking it for 4 months-ish. Makes my pee bright yellow, not that I check it or anything :blush: :rofl:

I do find if I take it without eating it makes me feel a bit sick.

I'm not sure if its done anything fertility wise, but my hair & nails grows like mad now!


----------



## Redfraggle

I take it. I use the one with the fish oil as well. Figured it was best to have everything I could possibly need and that one seemed to be the best.

Been using it for nearly four years now. I am going to have the healthest baby in the world with all the vitamins and omega 3 in me now!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I have been taking prenatals now for almost a year as my doctor told me that it is great for the folic acid and the extra vitamins too. I take mine first thing in the morning along with my baby asprin. Good luck and I hope this helps! :hug:


----------



## hayley352

can i ask whats baby aspirin?


----------



## hayley352

do you take pregnacare conception or pregnacare original?


----------



## Trying4ever

I take pregnacare with my last meal after work cos you should not take it with an empty stomach and cos I'm not too good with breakfast.


----------



## jonnanne3

hayley352 said:


> can i ask whats baby aspirin?

Baby asprin is a childrens chewable asprin. It's 81 mg. The lowest dosage that I know of in the states. My doctor told me to start taking them as it does help with the thickening of the uterine lining. 
I think I may have been confused by your post. I thought that pregnacare was the same as prenatal vitamins. Am I confused? :blush: If it is different, I am sorry for the confusion. 
Good luck! Sending bunches of sticky :dust:


----------



## Snowball

I've been taking Pregnacare for a year now. I take it with my evening meal as I used to forget when I took it with lunch:blush:


----------



## hayley352

ive seen on the internet theres is pregnacare original and pregnacare conception, which one do you take?


----------



## Redfraggle

I use Pregnacare Plus With Omega 3. Says it is for use before conception and right through pregnancy and breast feeding.


----------



## hayley352

i dont know which one to go with, conception, original or the plus??


----------



## Trying4ever

Just go fo the normal one cos you can buy the omega 3 separately...its really expensive in the all in one pack...and it is still two tablets(1 tab +1 cap) so you may aswell buy separately....


----------



## Christiana

I am a new person here, I want to start taking pregnacare but I dont know when to start taking it inorder to meet your vertility period.

Can you pls explain to me.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Christiana

am a new person here I am trying to conceive and I want to start taking pregnacare but I dont know when to take. pls explain to me.


----------



## Bexy

Hi Chris,

I've taken Pregnacare previously and its a multi vitamin + folic acid type tablet so (I believe) you can start taking at any time

I agree with others opinion on it - it makes sure your body gets full of vitamins in preparation for ttc plus it helped my hair and nails grow lovely!!! Bit of a bonus! xx


----------



## Puddleduck

I take the Pregnacare original one, and have done for 2 years now......

:hug:


----------



## dinky

*ive got one pack that i keep taking for a few days and then giving up! i know i should take them everyday but i feel really discourraged thinking it wont help because normal people dont take it!!! think im having trouble accepting im differant lol. i dont eat much fruit or veg so dont really get any vitamins but im gonna keep trying to force myself to swallow them! do you think they actually help with fertility? i know thats not the purpose of the tablets but do you think they could?*


----------



## Bexy

:hi: well my opinion (not that its much having never been pregnant) is that although it does seem a pain taking them everyday when there's no pregnancy in sight, it can't hurt to get your body in tip-top condition with the extra vits for when we are lucky enough to get that elusive :bfp:! also imagine how bad we'd feel if we did get pregnant and hadn't at least tried to give the baby the best possible start...i reckon anything is worth a shot! :)


----------



## wrightywales

Does any1 know if i can get pregnacare on perscription or will i have to pay 4 it?


----------



## Mrs G

I completely agree with bexy. Vitamin and mineral deficiencies can cause big problems in an unborn baby, especially folic acid and should be taken by every woman ttc, not just those on other treatments. 

As far as I'm concerned, it's our responsibility to make our bodies as healthy as possible, taking vits, eating healthily, cutting out cigarettes, drugs, alchohol etc etc if we want the priviledge of becoming mothers. Tbh, taking a couple of vitamin pills every day is no great hardship. At the moment I would eat/drink/take/do pretty much anything to increase the chances of a bfp and the health of my baby. 

As far as I know vitamins are not available on prescription. I always stock up in Boots on 3for2!!


----------



## Sickovwaitin

I take Pregnacare conception but also feel it's a waste of time somethimes but Mrs G has given me renewed inspiration. It's easy to lose sight when you've been trying for a while but i'm gonna go and take one right now! I feel all positive again!

NB - Lovin the Bulldog profile pics - i've got one too. Can't wait for my little bear to meet my baby - when we get one! they are supposed to be fantastic with them XXX


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry if anyone thought that was a bit of a rant.... :blush: Am pretty sure :witch: is on her way and am feeling really frustrated that all our efforts are going to waste each month.

If nothing else though, I would DEF take folic acid, I have read some really awful stories about what a lack of folic acid can do to babies.


----------



## Sickovwaitin

That was an insiring rant! :rofl: I really have gone and taken a vit! That's why i like this site. No matter what stage of anger, despair or frustration your are at, there is always someone who can talk that bit of sense that you need right now.

You get it off your chest girlie, we all have to now and again. I hope :witch: doesn't come for you, you sound very commited to the cause.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Not sure about committed, more like crazy and obsessed!!
Thanks :hug:


----------



## Bexy

Hey Sickovwaitin,

How funny that you also call your bully a bear - I call mine Arthur Bear ;)

Agree with everything said about vits and folic acid - I have sometimes fallen off the wagon so to speak but one little pill everyday will hopefully save so much heartache in the future so am fully committed to taken them daily even after 2 years ttc!

I also stock up on the Boots 3for2 deals! :)


----------



## Farie

I take a multi vit that has 400 of folic acid 

TBH after 18 months I got fed up of paying more for something with a fancy label but the same % of vits as what I use now.

I can honestly say I have tried almost every brand, combination and different vit and mineral and I'm still infertile ... yes it's important to have the correct stuff ... do you need to pay lots for it .. no.

I might up-grade to Zita Wests brand once pg as they have very very good reviews


----------



## Kirstin

Do the conception ones help with egg quality? I want to make sure I have the best possible eggs before egg sharing but cant find anything that helps.


----------

